# où acheter souris pour Imac G3 (les gros berlingots)



## jeanpassepartout (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour !

On m'a livré ds ma classe deux gros berlingots Imac G3 sous 9 et 9.2 .... ça marche bien, j'ai trouvé de super jeux pour mes élèves .... 

mais les claviers et souris viennent d'être volés ... où puis je retrouver des souris pour ces Imac ? 

(les claviers ça été racheté mais les souris , elles n'ont pas été commandées .... :mouais: )

Si je prends des souris "normales" en grande surface où et quoi acheter ? J'avoue ne rien comprendre aux boites, je viens d'en ramener une à la F...C car elle ne marche pas .... NB ; pour mes ptits bouts, il faut des souris filiaires bien costaudes ....


Pouvez vous m'aider, j'y perds mon latin et vu tout ce qu'il y a eu à rembourser, je vais payer de ma poche les souris ....

(Sur l'Applestore, je ne comprends rien, sur Ebay, je n'ai rien trouvé d'occasion ....)

Merci beaucoup ....  

Jeanne


----------



## touna (23 Décembre 2006)

N'importe quelle sourie USB fait l'affaire, ca marche sans problemes 


EDIT: du moins sous  OS X , je ne sais pas pour OS 9...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

pour etre s&#251;r
Quand tu parles de berlinguot tu parles de la mono bouton?

En gros il a 3 modeles
2 anciens 








 et le  dernier




le dernier modele est en vente neuf partout

les autres c'est en occaze


----------



## touna (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour etre s&#251;r
> Quand tu parles de berlinguot tu parles de la mono bouton?
> 
> En gros il a 3 modeles
> ...


a non le derni&#232;re mod&#232;le est la mighty mousse 
la mono bouton n'est plus en vente


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

touna a dit:


> a non le derni&#232;re mod&#232;le est la mighty mousse
> la mono bouton n'est plus en vente



Ah bon?
OK
les trois en occaze donc

( la mighty mouse pour moi n'est plus exactement  une mono bouton , c'est pourquoi je ne l'ai pas incluse)


----------



## jeanpassepartout (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour !

C'est la souris du milieu qui était rattachée aux mac, en version couleur.

En okkaz je n'arrive pas à trouver ... le vendeur de la fnac a pas voulu me vendre de souris usb ... je sais pas pourquoi, je vais réessayer d'en acheter une en supermarché ....

Merci de vos conseils .... et des tites photos !

Bon Noel.

Jeanne


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

jeanpassepartout a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> C'est la souris du milieu qui &#233;tait rattach&#233;e aux mac, en version couleur.
> 
> En okkaz je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver ... le vendeur de la fnac a pas voulu me vendre de souris usb ... je sais pas pourquoi, je vais r&#233;essayer d'en acheter une en supermarch&#233;


curieux ca 
car par xemple rien que sur un seul  site (ebay) , l&#224; ,maintenant, j'en vois une dizaine ( de 5$ &#224; 15$)
chez ebay.com mouse-pro-optical_Apple-Input-Devices_
et ce n'est que un exemple

"Apple pro " " Apple pro USB mouse" Apple optical mouse " etc etc 

-en grande surface tu ne trouveras que du windows 
( gaffe aux incompatibilit&#233;s , pas toujours possible d'utiliser sur mac)


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

Beaucoup de souris Logitech (que l'on trouve en grande surface) sont compatibles Mac (pour OS X, mais je ne sais pas pour OS 9).



Edit:

Tu peux regarder sur le site de Logitech; certaines souris (pas toutes) sont compatibles OS 9 (comme celle-ci ou celle-l&#224;, ou encore celle-l&#224;).
Une possibilit&#233; est de leur demander par mail une liste de souris compatibles avec les prix de vente.


----------



## jfxav (24 Décembre 2006)

sur l'imac G3 sur lequel je tapes actuellement
j'ai utilis&#233; et j'utilise sans probl&#232;me
- la souris transparente d'origine
- une souris logitech optique &#224; molette et deux boutons (de base)
- la mighty mouse de l'imac G5
et les trois fonctionnent sans aucun probl&#232;me juste en les branchant
(juste &#224; r&#233;gler l'attribution du bouton droit dans les preferences)
sous osx et os 9.2.2


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

jfxav a dit:


> sur l'imac G3 sur lequel je tapes actuellement
> j'ai utilisé et j'utilise sans problème
> - la souris transparente d'origine
> - une souris logitech optique à molette et deux boutons (de base)
> ...



Tu es sous OS 9 ?


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

Ca tombe bien que vous parliez de souris et notament celle du berlingo la mono bouton ronde car j'en cherche une desesperement.....Elle n'est plus en vente et meme sur ebay personne n'en vend. moi je la trouve terrible donc si quelqu'un en a une dont il voudrait se debarasser....faites moi signe !!!!
merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

thekid a dit:


> Ca tombe bien que vous parliez de souris et notament celle du berlingo la mono bouton ronde car j'en cherche une desesperement.....Elle n'est plus en vente et meme sur ebay personne n'en vend. moi je la trouve terrible donc si quelqu'un en a une dont il voudrait se debarasser....faites moi signe !!!!
> merci
> 
> mon mail :  xxxxxx


ben tu vois , j'ai test&#233; sur ebay , tout &#224; l'heure , il y avait , et il y a toujours

et sinon EDITE ton mail si tu veux pas que des gentils robots scanneurs de pages web t'inondent de pourriels
ou mets le de maniere crypt&#233;e ou avec des chicanes anti robots
 blabla  espaces chez / at /dot espaces  machin  est le minimum

par ailleurs les mp ca sert aux contacts aussi... et ca, les mps,  les robots ils font pas encore


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu vois , j'ai testé sur ebay , tout à l'heure , il y avait , et il y a toujours
> 
> et sinon EDITE ton mail si tu veux pas que des gentils robots scanneurs de pages web t'inondent de pourriels
> ou mets le de maniere cryptée ou avec des chicanes anti robots
> ...




bon alors je dois etre bigleux car pas moyen de trouver cette souris.....quand a mon mail...j'ai pas l'habitude non plus de mettre des annonces donc oui en effet ca craint.
je retourne sur ebay mais ca m'etonne que cette souris y soit.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

thekid a dit:


> bon alors je dois etre bigleux car pas moyen de trouver cette souris.....quand a mon mail...j'ai pas l'habitude non plus de mettre des annonces donc oui en effet ca craint.
> je retourne sur ebay mais ca m'etonne que cette souris y soit.


exemple cliique le lien  ebay que j'ai mis au dessus  ( 11h 40  message# 7)
il y en a une dizaine


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> exemple cliique le lien  ebay que j'ai mis au dessus  ( 11h 40  message# 7)
> il y en a une dizaine



Arrfff non j'ai du mal decrire ce que je voulais (excuse moi).
Non je cherche la souris toute ronde surement palourde. Elle est plate et toute ronde comme un bouton et je crois qu'on pouvais la trouver dans differentes couleur elles etaient vendue avec les mac colorés (imac je crois non?)

et c'est donc celle la que je ne trouve nul part.
Donc voila si quelqu'un en a une a se debarasser il fera un heureux.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

celle l&#224;?


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> celle là?





celle la meme !!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

thekid a dit:


> celle la meme !!


on en trouve !

exemple
 sur ebay  , l&#224; &#224; l'instant

plusieurs
 la moins chere 0,99$ mais aussi &#224; 2$, 5 $, 9 -10$ etc etc
( y a m&#234;me un lot de 5 pour 25$)

le numero officiel de ce mod&#232;le  cette souris  est  M4848 

le lien
les anciennes souris  sur ebay


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

merci beaucoup c'est cool je vais de ce pas encherir !!!
merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

non , pas malin
tu es sur Paris ( selon tes propres indications)

Essaye de trouver ca ailleurs que sur un site US ou de vente web  , ca va te couter cher en frais d'envoi


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

apres avoir consulté le site US, c'est ce que je me suis dis....
je vais plutot faire passer le message aupres de mes amis graphistes des fois qu'ils m'en denichent une de derriere les fagots...
en tout cas merci de ton aide.


----------



## thekid (24 Décembre 2006)

je finirai bien par la trouver cette souris !!
lol


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

thekid a dit:


> apres avoir consulté le site US, c'est ce que je me suis dis....
> je vais plutot faire passer le message aupres de mes amis graphistes des fois qu'ils m'en denichent une de derriere les fagots...
> en tout cas merci de ton aide.


de rien , et penser aux boutiques de mac d'occazes, petites annonces de forums dédiés
par exemple là
http://occasion.macg.co/
http://occasion.macg.co/index.php/cat/28


----------



## jeanpassepartout (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai été voir sur les sites US c'est vrai, il y en a mais aïe ça banque vite ... c'est pourquoi je cherchais sur-e-bay france ...

je vais aussi regarder sur tes liens de vente d'okkaz ... mais avant theekid !!!! pfff si en plus il faut courir !!!!

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi seules les souris et les claviers ont disparu ... j'espère que les mac seront là à la rentrée ...

Merci à tous !

Jeanne / Mère Noel mac


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

jeanpassepartout a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi seules les souris et les claviers ont disparu ...


ben je vais te le dire:
1-Tu vas sans doute au march&#233; ( les vrais ) et de temps en temps tu achetes une chose en petite quantit&#233; 
_ Mettez moi une livre s'il vous plait_

et bien ces bestioles font* 40 *livres soit environ 18 kilos par unit&#233;

2- anciens  ( 1998) des dinosaures ( &#224; l'&#233;chelle informatique)


----------



## jeanpassepartout (29 Décembre 2006)

Hum ... je pige ! je vais lester mes souris nouvelles avec du plomb ! les voleurs ne les prendront plus !!! pourquoi ne pas voir volé celles des PC ? ; toutes jolies, avec des lumières, mm des sans fil !!!!

bon, avec des couleurs les miennes étaient trop chouchous .... mais roses !!! qui peut aimer le rose ? (à part mes élèves de six ans habillées en barbie Girl, les garçons veulent pas aller au mac rose ! hihi !!!)

Bonne fin d'année à tous - tes

jeanne


----------



## thedreamofsurf (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne Annee a vous tous

Moi j'ais une souris logitech ( avec clique droit clique gauche et une mollette ) sur mon imac dv 400MHZ est elle fonctionne a merveille le clique droit et le clique gauche on la meme fonctions et la molette je l'est pas encore tester


----------

